# The Reason across Canada w/Switchfoot



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey guys, 

My band The Reason going to be heading out for the next few weeks across Canada with the band Switchfoot. We're hitting most major city's west of Toronto.

They've offered us some limited discount codes for friends of the band that are good for $10 of the ticket price. The codes are only available in the cities listed below that are bolded. Tickets must be purchased from http://everyeye.showclix.com/ - the discount code is " _FRIENDS_ " (without the quotes).

Show dates:

*May 16th, 2011 - Toronto ON - Queen Elizabeth Theatre*
*May 17th, 2011 - Sudbury ON - The Radisson Hotel - Palladium Ballroom*
*May 18th, 2011 - London ON - London Convention Centre*
*May 20th, 2011 - Barrie ON - Barrie Central Collegiate - WA Fisher Auditorium*
*May 23rd, 2011 - Winnipeg MB - Pantages Playhouse Theatre*
*May 24th, 2011 - Saskatoon SK - Odeon Events Centre*
May 26th, 2011 - Calgary AB - MacEwan Hall Ballroom
May 28th, 2011 - Vernon BC - Wesbild Centre
May 29th, 2011 - Vancouver BC - Vogue Theatre

Hope some of you can come check us out!

http://www.thereasonmusic.com/
http://www.facebook.com/thereason/


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thats awesome! congrats and have fun!
i missed you guys the last time you were in kingston...come back soon!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> thats awesome! congrats and have fun!
> i missed you guys the last time you were in kingston...come back soon!


We'll be back in Kingston very soon!


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Switchfoot is playing in Kingston on May 21st.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

prodigal_son said:


> Switchfoot is playing in Kingston on May 21st.


They are - The Reason won't be playing that show of their tour.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

nice gig - way to go!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I know some people who are going to see Switchfoot, so I guess they get to see you too.

They're a couple of young guitar players.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

First show was last night! The crowd was awesome! Wedding have much of a check before doors opened, but we made it work. We're in Sudbury tonight!
Here's a photo of switchfoot from back stage (last night in Toronto at the Queen Elizabeth Theatre):


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Jeez...I should really look at people's sigs more - I really dig that "Longest Highway" tune! Let us know if you ever come out east!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Photo from our London gig! (that's me!)


----------

